# Watchdog bloodline



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

From what I understand this bloodline was bred for catch dog work, and their gameness was meant for this very purpose, not in the ring with another dog. I was searching a "game forum", and they were completely blasting this bloodline, saying that they are worthless. It was also mentioned they were definitely mixed to become "bandogs". Some have said that this bloodline was created to be a "blue bloodline", which I would have to question because Ive seen different colors other that blue. I personally like this bloodline, but just wanted to hear from some "UNBIASED" opinions.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, the Watchdog bloodline make great hog catch dogs. They have lots of drive. Most of the dogs in the bloodline do tend to be large and blue. They are not bandogs though. A lot of the dogs in the bloodline tend to be a little larger than your standard APBT, but they need that extra weight to do their job. Even some of the old Watchdog stuff was large. Watchdog is also one of the bloodlines Dave Wilson used to create Razors Edge. He used Watchdog blood to increase the head size of his dogs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

could you send me some pics of these hog dogs you keep talking about?


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't. I haven't seen the owner of these beautiful dogs in a couple years and I didn't take any pics of the dogs. The owner and I have mutual friends. I don't know him personally.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

theres a chance[imo] that the original watchdog blood line was a cross to american bulldogs.If you research what the creator of the line was/is all about you,ll understand were im coming from....


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

The Old Watchdog stuff is 100% APBT. There isn't any other breeds mixed in. They're bred to be larger in order to do their job more effectively as hog catch dogs.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

my friend's uncle does hog catching....but he lives kind of far.... but i want to go out with them sometime just to watch his dogs in action....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SouthKakBully said:


> The Old Watchdog stuff is 100% APBT. There isn't any other breeds mixed in. They're bred to be larger in order to do their job more effectively as hog catch dogs.


well if you understand that this particular individual mixed apbt into his ab stock why would it be so far fetched to believe he did the reverse with his apbt stock?believe what you want.....they were good dogs regardless..


----------

